# Europawahl 2009



## heizungsrohr (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Da dieser Thread noch nicht existiert, mach ich ihn einfach mal auf. Hier könnt ihr alles was euch zum aktuellen Thema einfällt loswerden.
Ich fang mal an.
Also ich habe die Hochrechnungen um halb 6 verfolgt und muss sagen, ich habe sehr gemischte gefühle bei dieser konstellation. Zumindest sind die Grünen stark vertreten. Was mich allerdings sehr interessieren würde, wären die Zahlen der Piratenpartei, vorallem weil die Sonstigen ziemlich viele Stimmen bekommen haben.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

jup dat wär intressant wieviel se im endeffekt doch noch bekommen haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

Interessants wirds eigentlich erst, wenn europaweite Ergebnisse vorlegen.
Bis dahin zu den Hochrechnungen:
Ich hatte gehofft, dass die Wähler der Europawahl ein bißchen mehr Bedeutung beimessen, als die Parteien - offensichtlich war dem nicht so. Manchmal fragt man sich echt, warum wir auf der ganzen Welt "unsere Demokratie verteidigen", wo die doch scheinbar eh keiner mag.

Als Prognose für die Bundestagswahl (mehr war das Geschehen in Deutschland ja offensichtlich nicht, hätte man auch ne große Umfrage stattdessen machen können) gefällt mir das Ergebniss auch nicht. Hatte doch gehofft, dass nach den letzten Jahren die Union n paar mehr Federn lassen muss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist, das es viel zu viele Leute gibt, die einfach Wählen was sie immer gewählt haben und auch absolut keine Ahnung haben, was gerad abgeht...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Was ich doch sehr schizophren fand waren die Aussagen von Müntefering und Steinmeier in der ARD zum Thema Wahlbeteiligung.
Ausgerechnet die Partei die einen einzigen Anti-Wahlkampf("_böse Sache_" würde "_Partei x_" wählen) geführt hat beschwert sich am Ende dass nicht kommuniziert wurde warum und wen man eigentlich wählen sollte. 

Ich war heute morgen um viertel nach 8 (Spiel um 9, aber deswegen muss man ja nicht nicht wählen gehen) auf jeden Fall vollkommen allein mit vier Wahlhelfern und laut Aussage meiner Eltern war es drei Stunden später auch nicht besser. Da kommt man sich schon etwas einsam vor mit der Überzeugung dass Europa wichtig ist.


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich doch sehr schizophren fand waren die Aussagen von Müntefering und Steinmeier in der ARD zum Thema Wahlbeteiligung.
> Ausgerechnet die Partei die einen einzigen Anti-Wahlkampf("_böse Sache_" würde "_Partei x_" wählen) geführt hat beschwert sich am Ende dass nicht kommuniziert wurde warum und wen man eigentlich wählen sollte.
> 
> Ich war heute morgen um viertel nach 8 (Spiel um 9, aber deswegen muss man ja nicht nicht wählen gehen) auf jeden Fall vollkommen allein mit vier Wahlhelfern und laut Aussage meiner Eltern war es drei Stunden später auch nicht besser. Da kommt man sich schon etwas einsam vor mit der Überzeugung dass Europa wichtig ist.




was bedeutet den Europa für dich das du denkst es ist wichtig?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Du meinst ganz davon abgesehen dass heute schon 80% der deutschen Gesetze reine Umsetzungen von EU-Entscheidungen sind und Europa einen einzigen Binnenmarkt bildet?

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich fühle mich nicht nur als Deutscher sondern auch als Europäer. Ich habe eigentlich nicht dass Gefühl dass Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier, Polen etc. pp. weniger zu meiner Heimat gehören als z.B. Bayern.


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du meinst ganz davon abgesehen dass heute schon 80% der deutschen Gesetze reine Umsetzungen von EU-Entscheidungen sind und Europa einen einzigen Binnenmarkt bildet?
> 
> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich fühle mich nicht nur als Deutscher sondern auch als Europäer. Ich habe eigentlich nicht dass Gefühl dass Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier, Polen etc. pp. weniger zu meiner Heimat gehören als z.B. Bayern.



ganz ehrlich das glaube ich wirklich nicht.

obwohl eig doch schlisslich lebe ich schon fast mein ganzes leben hier und dennoch versteh ich die bayern nicht ganz oder öcher plat auch net.

vll liegts daran.
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht ich bin kein Deutscher laut meinen Papieren noch nicht einmal Europär aber ich lebe hier und muss mich dennoch an die gesetzte halten.
Deswegen habe ich wählen lassen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Mag daran liegen dass ein großer Teil meiner Verwandschaft sich auf (nicht nur)das europäische Ausland verteilt(und z.T. auch dort geboren ist) und ich sich als irgend etwas mehr zu fühlen als als Deutscher bei mir nicht soo viel bedeutet(bevor jemand nachfragt: wenn mein Onkel sich nicht vertan hat bin ich auf min. 15 Generationen hin "rein" deutschstämmig), aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Piraten sind ja jetzt ordentlich am Feiern. Super Wahlergebnis !
Auf 0,5 % hat man gehofft, gebangt, um Parteifinanzierung zu erhalten, *0,8* sind's geworden !
Viele, viele Leute sind heute das erste mal auf die Piratenpartei aufmerksam geworden, und auch
im Studi/MeinVZ hat das Partei-Profil und die Gruppe noch mal 'nen riesen Satz nach vorne gemacht.

Und nicht zu vergessen:
Die schwedische Piratenpartei ist im EU-Parlament mit *1 Platz* !
7,1 % ! Da kann man schon fast sagen: Schade, dass es nicht 8% geworden sind, denn dann wäre
man in gleich mit 2 Plätzen im EU-Parlament vertreten gewesen...


----------



## ole88 (7. Juni 2009)

cool freut mich


----------



## Lindt (7. Juni 2009)

Das ironisch heute war, dass beim ZDF dieser Typ der immer Frontal 21 moderiert ein Interview mit so einem Typen gemacht hat in dem es über die PP ging. Das Thema Spieleverbot haben sie übrigens ausgelassen.


----------



## Nuklon (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bei uns im Wahlokal gesehen hat, wer da alles wählen kam, sollte man froh sein das die Rentner sich auf CDU und drei Rentnerparteien zersplittern.


----------



## Bucklew (7. Juni 2009)

Hier das Ergebnis der Europawahl:

Übersicht

die PP mit 0,9% immerhin Platz 5 unter den übrigen Parteien und damit immerhin Platz 11 bundesweit - vom Start weg.


----------



## ole88 (8. Juni 2009)

die tierschutzpartei is ja echt geil


----------



## Lindt (8. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Wenn man bei uns im Wahlokal gesehen hat, wer da alles wählen kam, sollte man froh sein das die Rentner sich auf CDU und drei Rentnerparteien zersplittern.


Das ist ein Grund warum diese Wahl im Hinblick auf die Bundestagswahl nicht aussage kräftig ist. Die meisten Rentner (die CDU/FDP wählen)gehen zu jeder Wahl, wohingegen die jüngeren (eher grüne/linke/piraten) sagen das die Europawahl eher unwichtig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Das ironisch heute war, dass beim ZDF dieser Typ der immer Frontal 21 moderiert ein Interview mit so einem Typen gemacht hat in dem es über die PP ging. Das Thema Spieleverbot haben sie übrigens ausgelassen.



Ironisch fand ich auch, wie eine ganze Reihe von Politikern zur Wahlbeteiligung interviewt wurden und die Meinung durchgängig war "man muss dem Bürger näher bringen, das die EU wichtig ist", am besten noch mit dem Zusatz "das können die Medien nicht alleine leisten".
Interviewt wurden: Parteichefs oder Vorsitzende der Bundestagsfraktion, die auch diejenigen waren, die die ganze Zeit ihre Einschätzung der Wahlergebnisse präsentieren, wärend die Europakandidaten am Bildrand stehen (bestenfalls - bei der Union steht natürlich Merkel da...) und das ganze von Parteien, deren Europa-konzept dann z.B. mit "...entnehmen sie unserem Deutschland-Programm" bestand oder gleich ganz das Grundsatzpapier darstellte.



@lindt: eigentlich sollte es gerade auch den linken noch am ehesten gelingen, für die EU zu mobilisieren (bekanntermaßen waren die Grünen fast die einzige große Partei mit einem echten Europaprogramm, wie sogar die FTD zugeben musste) - ich würde eher erwarten, dass der "typische deutsche Bürger" (aka Mittelstand oder wärs zumindest gern) zu Hause geblieben ist, also SPD und CDU am weitesten von ihren Bundestags-Ergebnissen entfernt waren.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @lindt: eigentlich sollte es gerade auch den linken noch am ehesten gelingen, für die EU zu mobilisieren (bekanntermaßen waren die Grünen fast die einzige große Partei mit einem echten Europaprogramm, wie sogar die FTD zugeben musste) - ich würde eher erwarten, dass der "typische deutsche Bürger" (aka Mittelstand oder wärs zumindest gern) zu Hause geblieben ist, also SPD und CDU am weitesten von ihren Bundestags-Ergebnissen entfernt waren.



Eine Analyse vom Institut der ZDF zeigte die Abgänge der Wählerstimmen der SPD zu anderen Parteien. Alles noch im Rahmen des Normalen, bis der Anteil der Nicht-Wähler kam. Über 8.000.000. Man stelle sich jetzt vor, wenn die SPD diese 8.000.000 mobilisiert hätten.

Ich umschreibe es mal als "kleiner" Anhänger so. Mit einem Hai, Fön und geknickten Penny gewinnt man keine Wählerstimmen. Vermittlung? Fehlanzeige! Ich musste im Bekanntenkreis alle Leute förmlich zum Wahllokal prügeln. Schon grotesk, was da teils für Vorstellungen von der EU kommen. Kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht!


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi

Hatt einer von euch europawahl gewählt .oder wie das eben heißt .


----------



## Nuklon (8. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wahllokal prügeln. Schon grotesk, was da teils für Vorstellungen von der EU kommen. Kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht!


Thema Wahllokal prügeln: Da haben 60-70 Jahrige ihre Eltern im Rollstuhl zur Wahlurne geschleift, die konnten kaum noch den Stift halten, geschweige denn haben sie das Kommunalwahlblatt verstanden, jedoch durften sie halt wählen. 
Würden bei der Jugend nicht so viel Spaßwähler sein("ungültig haha" etc. auf dem Zettel), dann würden deren Parteien auch besser abschneiden.

Boah, die Piraten haben bei uns im Hechtviertel 10% geholt. Die Arbeit zahlt sich langsam aus. leider hat sie in den Rentnerbezirken so gut wie keine Stimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Müntefering ist immer sehr lustig.
Da erzählt er zwei Tage vor der Wahl, dass er damit rechnet, dass die SPD deutlich zulegen wird.
Hat er die Umfragewerte nicht gesehen? 
Oder lebt er in seiner eigenen Welt? 

Die sollen mal mit der Schönfärberei aufhören.
Da bezeichnet sich die CDU als deutlicher Wahlsieger, obwohl sie 6% Stimmen verloren haben.
Mag ja sein, dass man stärkste Fraktion ist, aber darüber darf man nicht hinwegsehen.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juni 2009)

Lustig war auch das auf ARD oder ZDF in eine Studentenwg geschaltet wurde, in der eine Reporterin saß.
Voll das teure Superapartment, alle saßen in einer Runde und "Ja wir feiern hier natürlich alkoholfrei"   So eine unrealistische WG hab ich ja noch nie gesehen . Studier ja auch was mit drei Buchstaben, (nein nicht das), aber da bin ich ja froh, dass das bei uns nicht so geleckt zugeht. Hab schon darauf gewartet das aus versehen die Kamerea anbleibt und dann alle ihr Bierchen rausholen.


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Boah, die Piraten haben bei uns im Hechtviertel 10% geholt. Die Arbeit zahlt sich langsam aus. leider hat sie in den Rentnerbezirken so gut wie keine Stimmen.


Das Problem ist einfach, das die Piraten noch total unbekannt sind. Schließlich gabs ja, soweit ich weiß, keinerlei werbung von denen. Wer also nicht viel im  I-Net unterwegs ist, wird wohl noch nie was von den Piraten gehört haben. Und dazu gehören sicherlich die meisten älteren Leute.
Und selbst wer mal was von den Piraten mitkriegt, den wird sicher auch erstmal der Name abschrecken, so das er sich dann garnicht weiter über die Partei informiert. (so wars zumindest bei mir Anfangs, bis ich dann irgendwann doch mal wissen wollte, was eigentlich hinter dem Namen steckt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Lustig war auch das auf ARD oder ZDF in eine Studentenwg geschaltet wurde, in der eine Reporterin saß.
> Voll das teure Superapartment, alle saßen in einer Runde und "Ja wir feiern hier natürlich alkoholfrei"  So eine unrealistische WG hab ich ja noch nie gesehen . Studier ja auch was mit drei Buchstaben, (nein nicht das), aber da bin ich ja froh, dass das bei uns nicht so geleckt zugeht. Hab schon darauf gewartet das aus versehen die Kamerea anbleibt und dann alle ihr Bierchen rausholen.


 
Gestellter gings ja nicht. 
Ich frage mich echt, ob den ARD/ZDF Typen das nicht im Nachhinein total peinlich ist das gemacht zu haben.
zumindest als Student (warens echt welche, oder nur Praktikanten beim Fernsehen? ), der nun bekannt ist, wäre's mir peinlich.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2009)

BAföG macht es möglich. 

Was den Münte angeht:

Diese getue von wegen "wir sind besser als ihr", haben sie alle gemacht. Schlimmer war da für mich nur noch der Pofalla. King of Dummschwätzerei. Vielleicht auch einer der Gründe, warum den Leuten die Wähler ausgehen.

EDIT

Die LINKE war in Brandenburg stärkste Partei. Jetzt bin ich entsetzt. Da kann man mal sehen, was passiert wenn die Wahlbeteiligung so richtig niedrig ist.

http://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/de/e...isse/themkarten/tk_staerkste_partei_l_99.html

EDIT2

Und jetzt beachte man wo die LINKE stark gewählt wurde und behalte im Hinterkopf wo sie an der Regierung beteiligt und wie sie dort gewählt wurde, obwohl geografisch mittendrin!

http://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/de/e...sse/themkarten/tk_stimmenanteile_l_99_29.html


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juni 2009)

> BAföG macht es möglich.


Wenn BAföG Menschen so verändert... habe ja nix gegen Seriosität aber das war so gesetellt oder übertrieben.

Bin mal gespannt auf die detailierte Verteilung in unserem Wahlkreis.


----------



## Nuklon (8. Juni 2009)

robbe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, das die Piraten noch total unbekannt sind. Schließlich gabs ja, soweit ich weiß, keinerlei werbung von denen. Wer also nicht viel im  I-Net unterwegs ist, wird wohl noch nie was von den Piraten gehört haben. Und dazu gehören sicherlich die meisten älteren Leute.
> Und selbst wer mal was von den Piraten mitkriegt, den wird sicher auch erstmal der Name abschrecken, so das er sich dann garnicht weiter über die Partei informiert. (so wars zumindest bei mir Anfangs, bis ich dann irgendwann doch mal wissen wollte, was eigentlich hinter dem Namen steckt)



Keine Werbung. Nunja, weißt du was das Zeug kostet? Allein das Versenden der Unterstützungsunterschriften für die Wahlzulassung kann einen Landesverband ruinieren.
Mit den Geldern, die wir von der Europawahl bekommen haben wir aber genug um bei der nächsten Wahl mehr präsent zu sein.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ironisch fand ich auch, wie eine ganze Reihe von Politikern zur Wahlbeteiligung interviewt wurden und die Meinung durchgängig war "man muss dem Bürger näher bringen, das die EU wichtig ist", am besten noch mit dem Zusatz "das können die Medien nicht alleine leisten.


Ich denek auch dass das ein großes Problem war und ist. Wurde selber ein paar mal gefragt, was das EU-Parlament eigentlich macht. hinzu kamen noch kritische Stimmen teils aus dem Radio, wo es dann hieß, die Wahl sei eh unwichtig, weil der EU-Rat viel mehr Einfluss hätte als das Parlament.
Antenne Bayern war witzig, die redeten stundenlang davon, dass das EU-Parlament viele tolle Sachen erreicht hätte, als einizges Beispiel wurde dann immer "günstigere Roaming Gebühren für Handies im EU-Ausland" genannt. wollte man die Leute mit Jamba-Abo an die Urnen locken?  



robbe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, das die Piraten noch total unbekannt sind. Schließlich gabs ja, soweit ich weiß, keinerlei werbung von denen. Wer also nicht viel im  I-Net unterwegs ist, wird wohl noch nie was von den Piraten gehört haben. Und dazu gehören sicherlich die meisten älteren Leute.


Das ist sicher ein Faktor, deren Wahlkampf beschränkte sich ja mehr oder weniger auf Interviews in Radio und Fernsehen und auf virale Verbreitung über Newsmeldung und Blogs im Internet, weil eben Wahlkampf ordentlich kostet, wenn man dick Werbung macht. die größeren Parteien haben da ja ihre Spender aus Wirtschaft, aber die Piraten werden wohl nicht viel bekommen haben.
Umso erstaunlicher, dass sie knapp 1% bzw. in Schweden sogar 7% geschafft haben. Viele andere kleinen Parteien sind ja bedeutend länger dabei und kommen oft trotzdem auf weniger stimmen.
Ich glaub hier in Bayern lag die PP sogar noch vor der Bayernpartei in einigen Wahlkreisen. 
Das wird in den nächsten Jahren sicher zunehmen, wenn die Partei erstmal etabliert ist.


> Und selbst wer mal was von den Piraten mitkriegt, den wird sicher auch erstmal der Name abschrecken, so das er sich dann garnicht weiter über die Partei informiert. (so wars zumindest bei mir Anfangs, bis ich dann irgendwann doch mal wissen wollte, was eigentlich hinter dem Namen steckt)


Ja, ich denke der Name ist in der Tat problematisch für die älteren Wähler, denen dürfte aber auch das Parteiprogramm weniger zusagen. Das "Pirat" polarisiert und ist eindeutig für die unentschlossenen jungen Wähler gedacht, um deren Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache und der Grund, warum Demokratie nicht richtig funktioniert ist halt, dass viele Wähler einfach immer den gleichen ihre Stimme geben, ohne sich auch nur ein wenig zu informieren, was eigentlich abgeht. Und gegen diese Horde an Parteilemmingen muss man erstmal ankommen.
Die Amerikaner sind wenigstens ehrlich, die wählen ihren Präsidenten rein nach Sympathie, Aussehen, Körpergröße usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was den Münte angeht:
> 
> Diese getue von wegen "wir sind besser als ihr", haben sie alle gemacht. Schlimmer war da für mich nur noch der Pofalla. King of Dummschwätzerei. Vielleicht auch einer der Gründe, warum den Leuten die Wähler ausgehen.


 
Damit liegst du richtig, bei Münte ist mir das aber mal wieder besonders aufgefallen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich Münte besonders gefressen habe. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Antenne Bayern war witzig, die redeten stundenlang davon, dass das EU-Parlament viele tolle Sachen erreicht hätte, als einizges Beispiel wurde dann immer "günstigere Roaming Gebühren für Handies im EU-Ausland" genannt. wollte man die Leute mit Jamba-Abo an die Urnen locken?


 
Das mit den Roaming Gebühren hätten die Staaten auch alleine machen können.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein Faktor, deren Wahlkampf beschränkte sich ja mehr oder weniger auf Interviews in Radio und Fernsehen und auf virale Verbreitung über Newsmeldung und Blogs im Internet, weil eben Wahlkampf ordentlich kostet, wenn man dick Werbung macht. die größeren Parteien haben da ja ihre Spender aus Wirtschaft, aber die Piraten werden wohl nicht viel bekommen haben.
> Umso erstaunlicher, dass sie knapp 1% bzw. in Schweden sogar 7% geschafft haben. Viele andere kleinen Parteien sind ja bedeutend länger dabei und kommen oft trotzdem auf weniger stimmen.


 
Dsa liegt auch an den Medien selbst, die das hochgepusht haben.
Denk mal, sofern du dich daran erinnerst, an Schill und seine Partei in Hamburg.
Da gründet ein Richter eine Partei, weil er das alles blöd findet, was die Regierung macht und bekommt auf anhieb über 20% der Stimmen und wird sogar Regierungsmitglied.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier in Bayern lag die PP sogar noch vor der Bayernpartei in einigen Wahlkreisen.
> Das wird in den nächsten Jahren sicher zunehmen, wenn die Partei erstmal etabliert ist.


 
Sofern sie in den nächsten Jahren überhaupt noch existiert. Gerade wenn junge Parteien einigen Erfolg haben, geht das Gezanke innerhalb der Partei los, weil jeder einen hohen Posten haben will, also wie überall.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache und der Grund, warum Demokratie nicht richtig funktioniert ist halt, dass viele Wähler einfach immer den gleichen ihre Stimme geben, ohne sich auch nur ein wenig zu informieren, was eigentlich abgeht. Und gegen diese Horde an Parteilemmingen muss man erstmal ankommen.
> Die Amerikaner sind wenigstens ehrlich, die wählen ihren Präsidenten rein nach Sympathie, Aussehen, Körpergröße usw.


 
Absolut, meine Eltern wählen seit Jahren SPD und werden auch nichts anderes mehr machen.
Meine Großeltern waren da noch schlimmer und haben ebenfalls SPD gewählt.
Als Begründung haben sie gesagt, dass die CDU ja nicht will, dass der kleine Bürger ein eigenes Haus hat.
Andere Parteien gabs nicht für sie. 

Amerikaner wählen auch wiedergeborene Christen ins Weiße Haus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn BAföG Menschen so verändert... habe ja nix gegen Seriosität aber das war so gesetellt oder übertrieben.



Die Kombination aus BaföG und Studiengebühren macht Menschen sehr empfänglich für jeden, der Geld rüberwachsen lässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus BaföG und Studiengebühren macht Menschen sehr empfänglich für jeden, der Geld rüberwachsen lässt.


 
Genau, ich habe als Student kein Geld vom Staat bekommen.
Deshalb betrachte ich den Staat auch mit anderen Augen.


----------



## Lindt (8. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Absolut, meine Eltern wählen seit Jahren SPD und werden auch nichts anderes mehr machen.
> Meine Großeltern waren da noch schlimmer und haben ebenfalls SPD gewählt.
> Als Begründung haben sie gesagt, dass die CDU ja nicht will, dass der kleine Bürger ein eigenes Haus hat.
> Andere Parteien gabs nicht für sie.
> ...


Meine Großeltern wählen CDU, weil da Cristlich im Namen drin vorkommt. Und das ist kein Einzelfall das ganze Dorf wählt nach dem Motto. Man muss der CDU halt lassen dass der Name ein genialer Schachzug ist (Auch wenn vlt. so nicht geplant).


----------



## robbe (8. Juni 2009)

Meine Freundin hält zum Glück nicht allzu viel von der CDU und das obwohl ihre gesamte Familie Christlich ist.


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern wählen CDU, weil da Cristlich im Namen drin vorkommt. Und das ist kein Einzelfall das ganze Dorf wählt nach dem Motto. Man muss der CDU halt lassen dass der Name ein genialer Schachzug ist (Auch wenn vlt. so nicht geplant).


Nur das diese Art Menschen aussterbne (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Die CDU hat ihre Stimmen quasi nur durch die 60+ Fraktion erhalten, in sämtlichen anderen Altersgruppen wurde sie unterdurchschnittlich wenig gewählt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

robbe schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hält zum Glück nicht allzu viel von der CDU und das obwohl ihre gesamte Familie Christlich ist.


 
Gut, dass ich Darwinist bin. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur das diese Art Menschen aussterbne (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Die CDU hat ihre Stimmen quasi nur durch die 60+ Fraktion erhalten, in sämtlichen anderen Altersgruppen wurde sie unterdurchschnittlich wenig gewählt.


 
Das gilt aber auch für die SPD.
Die Stammwähler, also die, die mit den beiden Parteien alt geworden sind, sterben langsam aus.
Die Folge wird sein, dass es deutlich mehr Wechselwähler geben wird.
Gerade solche Parteien, die Populismus betreiben (wie die Piratenpartei ), haben dadurch größere Chance, einen überraschenden Wahlerfolg zu ergattern.


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt aber auch für die SPD.
> Die Stammwähler, also die, die mit den beiden Parteien alt geworden sind, sterben langsam aus.


also ich glaub die SPD hat einen deutlich jüngeren schnitt als die CDU (kann mich da aber auch durchaus irren)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur das diese Art Menschen aussterbne (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Die CDU hat ihre Stimmen quasi nur durch die 60+ Fraktion erhalten, in sämtlichen anderen Altersgruppen wurde sie unterdurchschnittlich wenig gewählt.



Afaik lag der Anteil bei Rentnern bei <50%. Da müssen also noch einige jüngere Union gewählt haben.


----------



## Lindt (8. Juni 2009)

Ich denke in der Generation <40 wird es kaum noch CDU Wähler geben, ich denke sogar das es dort mehr FDP Wähler als CDU Wähler gibt. Und in der Generation <30 werden wohl sogar die Grünen die stärkste Partei sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Ich denke in der Generation <40 wird es kaum noch CDU Wähler geben, ich denke sogar das es dort mehr FDP Wähler als CDU Wähler gibt. Und in der Generation <30 werden wohl sogar die Grünen die stärkste Partei sein.


 
In der Generation >20 wird es dann wohl die Piratenpartei sein...
*hust hust*


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit den Roaming Gebühren hätten die Staaten auch alleine machen können


Klar. Daher fand ich es ja so witzig, dass diese Handy-Sache, die für die Mehrheit der Deutschen eh nicht großartig relevant sein dürfte (2 Wochen Urlaub gehen ohne Handy eh besser!) so als tolle Leistung hochstilisiert wurde. 



> Dsa liegt auch an den Medien selbst, die das hochgepusht haben.
> Denk mal, sofern du dich daran erinnerst, an Schill und seine Partei in Hamburg.
> Da gründet ein Richter eine Partei, weil er das alles blöd findet, was die Regierung macht und bekommt auf anhieb über 20% der Stimmen und wird sogar Regierungsmitglied.


Natürlich. die Piratenpartei sprach halt Themen an, mit denen die große Union momentan von den Finanzkrisenherden ablenkt, es ist ja Wahlkampf, und dauernde Meldungen von "zig Milliarden für Porsche, Zig Milliarden für Bank X..." rufen beim Bürger keine Sympathien hervor. Meldung wie "Filter gegen Kinderporno", "Verbot von Killerspielen" sind da gute Ablenkung, weil der "Normaldepp" damit denkt, "aha, da wird was getan, eindeutig positiv, muss ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken, gut!".
Gerade ums Internet wird halt viel Hokuspokus betrieben, dahinter stehen teils Interessenverbände wie die Medienindustrie, die am Liebsten das Verbot der Fraunhofer-Codecs und die Abschaffung des Internets hätten, weil es dort halt keine Landesgrenzen gibt an denen man Raubkopien stoppen könnte.

Die Piratenpartei zeigt, dass es auch anders geht (mit sinnvolleren Alternativen in Sachen Rechteverwertung). Natürlich greifen die Medien das auf. Wäre das Thema weniger aktuell und interessant, würde sie keiner kennen (so gehts dann anderen kleinen Parteien).
Aber es ist nunmal ein Themenbereich, das immer mehr an Aktualität gewinnt.
Wer darf wem die Domain wegnehmen für Markenschutz?
Kauft man Lieder oder Nutzungsrechte?
Wann ist etwas freie Meinungsäußerung, wann abmahnbar?
usw...
Ich meine, heutzutage werden Blogger abgemahnt, weil sie ein fremdes Foto einer Bockwurst veröffentlichen... solche klagen verstopfen ja immer mehr die Gerichte.
Ich denke die Piratenpartei hat Potential für eine größere Wählerschaft.


> Sofern sie in den nächsten Jahren überhaupt noch existiert. Gerade wenn junge Parteien einigen Erfolg haben, geht das Gezanke innerhalb der Partei los, weil jeder einen hohen Posten haben will, also wie überall.


Ich denke da mal optimistisch. Zudem die Partei ja nicht wie jede andere ist, wo sich BWLer und Anwälte zusammenraffen. Wir Informatikervolk sind nicht so aktiv beim internen Ränkeschmieden, daher könnte das eventuell gutgehen  



Lindt schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern wählen CDU, weil da Cristlich im Namen drin vorkommt. Und das ist kein Einzelfall das ganze Dorf wählt nach dem Motto. Man muss der CDU halt lassen dass der Name ein genialer Schachzug ist (Auch wenn vlt. so nicht geplant).


Ja, der Trick mit dem Namen zieht oft. Bei der NSDAP fanden sich für damalige Zeiten ja auch nur nette Begriffe im Namen. National war damals üblich, sozialistisch war in Mode, Arbeiter = volksnah. Dufter Parteiname. 

Soll jetzt kein Vergleich mit der CDU/CSU sein um Gottes willen, aber die frommsten Christen vor dem Herrn sind die imho nicht. "Scheinheilig" wäre da in manchen Fällen passender. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade solche Parteien, die Populismus betreiben (wie die Piratenpartei ), haben dadurch größere Chance, einen überraschenden Wahlerfolg zu ergattern.


Nur Populismus ist das sicher nicht (zumal den bis zu einem gewissen Grade jede Partei betreibt). Ok, ich als Informatiker bin da vielleicht nicht objektiv, aber ich fühle mich von den derzeitigen Politikern nicht gut vertreten. Ein paar Techniker und Informatiker im Bundestag sind mir 100mal lieber als Linke oder Reps. 



Lindt schrieb:


> Ich denke in der Generation <40 wird es kaum noch CDU Wähler geben, ich denke sogar das es dort mehr FDP Wähler als CDU Wähler gibt.


Tendenziell sicher ja. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vor ein paar Jahren auch noch CSU gewählt habe, und die Landespolitik in Bayern so schlecht nicht war. Aber irgendwann bekam Stoiber einen zuviel und wollte Kanzler werden, nebenbei meuterten dann seine Bettvorleger, weil jeder der einzig wahre Nachfolger sein wollte, und man bekam mit, was für ein Sauhaufen da momentan am Hebel sitzt. Dann kam Beckstein und der Rest ist Geschichte, der Schuss vor den Bug war auch bitter nötig. Seitdem sind gerade die jungen Wähler hier eher kuriert, was die CSU angeht...


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik lag der Anteil bei Rentnern bei <50%. Da müssen also noch einige jüngere Union gewählt haben.


Rentner sind nicht 60+ 

Das ZDF hat halt eine Übersicht gezeigt, die Prozentzahlen der CDU lagen außerhalb der 60+ Gruppe immer unter dem Gesamtschnitt. Teilweise sogar bei unter 20%.


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. Juni 2009)

bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die union bald ausstirbt. (also jetz nich falsch verstehen, mein vater ist auch cdu stammwähler). die 0,9% für die piraten freut mich natürlich sehr, vlt. wirds dann bei den nächsten wahlen noch besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klar. Daher fand ich es ja so witzig, dass diese Handy-Sache, die für die Mehrheit der Deutschen eh nicht großartig relevant sein dürfte (2 Wochen Urlaub gehen ohne Handy eh besser!) so als tolle Leistung hochstilisiert wurde.


 
Ist aber schon bitter, dass sich die Politiker (oder sinds die Medien?) daran aufhängen und erklären, wie enorm wichtig die EU doch ist.
Für mich bedeutet EU, bzw. die Politiker in erster Linie unnötige Kosten. Schon weil man immer von Strasbourg nach Brüssel und zurück fahren muss.
Verdammte Franzosen, sollen sie endlich mal nachgeben und alles nach Brüssel verlagern. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Natürlich. die Piratenpartei sprach halt Themen an, mit denen die große Union momentan von den Finanzkrisenherden ablenkt, es ist ja Wahlkampf, und dauernde Meldungen von "zig Milliarden für Porsche, Zig Milliarden für Bank X..." rufen beim Bürger keine Sympathien hervor. Meldung wie "Filter gegen Kinderporno", "Verbot von Killerspielen" sind da gute Ablenkung, weil der "Normaldepp" damit denkt, "aha, da wird was getan, eindeutig positiv, muss ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken, gut!".
> Gerade ums Internet wird halt viel Hokuspokus betrieben, dahinter stehen teils Interessenverbände wie die Medienindustrie, die am Liebsten das Verbot der Fraunhofer-Codecs und die Abschaffung des Internets hätten, weil es dort halt keine Landesgrenzen gibt an denen man Raubkopien stoppen könnte.


 
Absolut richtig. Die Politiker wollen von ihren Fehlern und Missgriffen ablenken und werfen sich auf ein Thema, das viele anspricht, obwohl sie nichts damit zu tun haben und lassen sich dazu auch noch von unzureichender Berichterstattung seitens des Fernsehen (diverse Sendungen auf ARD/ZDF) zu verleiten, wie Recht die Politiker doch haben und dass man das Internet dichtmachen und Computerspiele sofort verbieten sollte.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei zeigt, dass es auch anders geht (mit sinnvolleren Alternativen in Sachen Rechteverwertung). Natürlich greifen die Medien das auf. Wäre das Thema weniger aktuell und interessant, würde sie keiner kennen (so gehts dann anderen kleinen Parteien).
> Aber es ist nunmal ein Themenbereich, das immer mehr an Aktualität gewinnt.
> Wer darf wem die Domain wegnehmen für Markenschutz?
> Kauft man Lieder oder Nutzungsrechte?
> ...


 
Solange die Piratenpartei kein wirkliches Konzept vorbringen kann, das mehr bringt als nur loses Gerede über Internetzensur und Computerspiele, wird es meiner Meinung nach nichts mit einer längeren Verweildauer.
OK, die WASG hat ja auch mal so angefangen, aber sie hatten Oskar. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke da mal optimistisch. Zudem die Partei ja nicht wie jede andere ist, wo sich BWLer und Anwälte zusammenraffen. Wir Informatikervolk sind nicht so aktiv beim internen Ränkeschmieden, daher könnte das eventuell gutgehen


 
Das sehe ich halt nicht so.
Als es bei der WASG darum ging, die Reihen hinter Oskar zu bilden, ging der Streit los und einige verabschiedeten sich schnell.
So ist es halt, wenn man Macht riecht und sich einen "Ich bin wichtig" Button ans Hemd klebt.

Andererseits muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum so viele Anwälte im Bundestag hocken, die müssen ja Zeit ohne Ende haben. 
Warum sitzen nicht mehr Frisörinnen, Kindergärtnerinnen oder Floristinnen im Bundestag?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja, der Trick mit dem Namen zieht oft. Bei der NSDAP fanden sich für damalige Zeiten ja auch nur nette Begriffe im Namen. National war damals üblich, sozialistisch war in Mode, Arbeiter = volksnah. Dufter Parteiname.


 
Jep, die hatten auch eine bestimmte Vorstellung, nur haben das viele nicht sehen wollen, die sahen nur die kurzfristigen Versprechungen.....
... hmmm, klingt wie bei den Linken... 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Soll jetzt kein Vergleich mit der CDU/CSU sein um Gottes willen, aber die frommsten Christen vor dem Herrn sind die imho nicht. "Scheinheilig" wäre da in manchen Fällen passender.


 
... die Linken haben natürlich andere Ziele als die NSDAP. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nur Populismus ist das sicher nicht (zumal den bis zu einem gewissen Grade jede Partei betreibt). Ok, ich als Informatiker bin da vielleicht nicht objektiv, aber ich fühle mich von den derzeitigen Politikern nicht gut vertreten. Ein paar Techniker und Informatiker im Bundestag sind mir 100mal lieber als Linke oder Reps.


 
Natürlich betreibt das jede Partei, aber wenn man kurzfristig auf eine Sache zielt und sich darin verbeißt, bzw. es für seine Zwecke nutzt, dann könnte man es schon so bezeichnen.
Denk mal an Holzmann, wie wurde da Schröder gefeiert, dadurch holte er noch mal ein paar Stimmen bei Landtagswahlen, aber gebracht hat es letztendlich nichts.
Ich muss da nur Opel angucken (mal wieder ).
Es gibt zwar neue Investoren, aber wenn man genauer hinschaut, trägt das Hauptrisiko der Staat (Steuerzahlter). Die Russen haben damit Zugriff auf westliches Know How und werden langfristig die Technologie herausziehen und ihre eigenen Fahrzeuge entwickeln.
Das Ende von Opel ist schon absehbar, mit extremen folgen für den Steuerzahler und einem lachendem Auge bei den Russen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Tendenziell sicher ja. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich vor ein paar Jahren auch noch CSU gewählt habe, und die Landespolitik in Bayern so schlecht nicht war. Aber irgendwann bekam Stoiber einen zuviel und wollte Kanzler werden, nebenbei meuterten dann seine Bettvorleger, weil jeder der einzig wahre Nachfolger sein wollte, und man bekam mit, was für ein Sauhaufen da momentan am Hebel sitzt. Dann kam Beckstein und der Rest ist Geschichte, der Schuss vor den Bug war auch bitter nötig. Seitdem sind gerade die jungen Wähler hier eher kuriert, was die CSU angeht...


 
Tja, Stoiber hatte echt Pech, dass der Osten damals abgesoffen ist, sonst hätte er die Wahl gewonnen.
Sorry, wenn ich das sage, aber die Bayern haben echt ein ander Waffel (bezieht sich aber eher auf die Politiker ). Da kommt eine rothaarige dahergelaufen, in Pumps und Strapse () und sägt kräftig an Eddies Stuhl. Auf einmal sägen alle mit und schließlich plumpst Eddie runter. Schon kloppen sie sich darum, wer drauf darf, einigen sich aber nicht. Also muss erst mal die Strapsenmaus weg () und schon gibts eine Doppelspitze.
Sind ja kompetente Leute, Huber z.B. hat echt einen Plan, hat man ja bei der Bayern LB gesehen. 
Und Beckstein... Becki hat den totalen Lauf, fliegt er doch ständig irgendwelche Ausländer aus dem Land. 
Neben Schäuble zählt er ja zu den größten Befürwortern des Bundestrojaners.

Es war einjach nötig, dass die CSU einen Schlussstrich zog, ob man aber nun einen besseren hat, wird sich wohl erst zeigen.
Aber besser Landesfürst sein als im Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz zu versauern. 
Na ja, früher hieß es ja Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft. Jetzt eben so, dafür wurden auch alle Briefköpfe, Schilder, Bezeichnungen und so weiter geändert, aber das ist dann doch eine längere Geschichte.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Rentner sind nicht 60+



Umgedreht würde es stimmen, so rum nicht 



> Das ZDF hat halt eine Übersicht gezeigt, die Prozentzahlen der CDU lagen außerhalb der 60+ Gruppe immer unter dem Gesamtschnitt. Teilweise sogar bei unter 20%.



Natürlich kannst du bei ner Partei, die vorwiegend von älteren gewählt wird, ne Grenze angeben, ober halb von der sie einen größeren Anteil, als ihr Gesamt/Durchschnittsergebniss haben. Aber wenn sie selbst am äußerten Ende dieser Verteilung nur 8% über ihrem Schnitt liegen, dann werden sie unter dieser Grenze nicht auf nahe null absinken, sondern immer noch eine sehr große Wählerschaft haben.
Die Union wird keineswegs nur von Alten gewählt, sondern nur etwas mehr von älteren. Das ist definitiv kein Problem, dass sich in politischen Zeitraum auf biologischem Wege lösen wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber schon bitter, dass sich die Politiker (oder sinds die Medien?) daran aufhängen und erklären, wie enorm wichtig die EU doch ist.
> Für mich bedeutet EU, bzw. die Politiker in erster Linie unnötige Kosten. Schon weil man immer von Strasbourg nach Brüssel und zurück fahren muss.
> Verdammte Franzosen, sollen sie endlich mal nachgeben und alles nach Brüssel verlagern.



Gelobt seien die Konservativen...



> Solange die Piratenpartei kein wirkliches Konzept vorbringen kann, das mehr bringt als nur loses Gerede über Internetzensur und Computerspiele, wird es meiner Meinung nach nichts mit einer längeren Verweildauer.
> OK, die WASG hat ja auch mal so angefangen, aber sie hatten Oskar.



Und lange geblieben sind sie auch nicht 
Aber es gibt ne Reihe Kleinstparteien, die ohne nenneswerte Inhalte seit Jahr(zehnt)en antreten.
Die haben aber auch noch nie was zu sagen gehabt und so wird es der Piratenpartei auch gehen - das aktuelle Wahlergebniss wird zwar als Achtungserfolg gewertet, weil kaum eine Partei sowas aus dem Stand hinbekommt. Aber: Keine andere Partei hat eine so gut vernetzte Kernzielgruppe. Man kann mit Recht davon ausgehen, dass der Wahlkampf der Piratenpartei 100% ihrer Kernwählerschaft und >80% möglicher Sympathisanten erreicht hat. Da bleiben nicht mehr viele zusätzliche Wähler, die man über seine Ziele informieren könnte.




> So ist es halt, wenn man Macht riecht und sich einen "Ich bin wichtig" Button ans Hemd klebt.



Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Was in einigen Parteien da in die Gegenrichtung abläuft (oder zumindest gefordert wird), macht noch weniger Sinn. Es soll schließlich eine Partei mit einer Position und einer Stimme sein. Wenn man sich nichtmal auf ne Parteispitze einigen kann, dann wird es auch in der Politik wackelig werden - und sowas kann man nicht wählen, weil man vorher nicht weiß, was man bekommt. Da muss man dann halt zwei Parteien draus machen. (siehe die Wurzeln von WASG)



> Andererseits muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum so viele Anwälte im Bundestag hocken, die müssen ja Zeit ohne Ende haben.
> Warum sitzen nicht mehr Frisörinnen, Kindergärtnerinnen oder Floristinnen im Bundestag?



Keinen Bock auf Gesetzestexte 



> Ich muss da nur Opel angucken (mal wieder ).
> Es gibt zwar neue Investoren, aber wenn man genauer hinschaut, trägt das Hauptrisiko der Staat (Steuerzahlter). Die Russen haben damit Zugriff auf westliches Know How und werden langfristig die Technologie herausziehen und ihre eigenen Fahrzeuge entwickeln.
> Das Ende von Opel ist schon absehbar, mit extremen folgen für den Steuerzahler und einem lachendem Auge bei den Russen.



Das kommt halt bei "sozialer" "Marktwirtschaft" bei raus...
Die einen Wirtschaften, der Staat versucht soziales reinzupumpen.



> Aber besser Landesfürst sein als im Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz zu versauern.
> Na ja, früher hieß es ja Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft. Jetzt eben so, dafür wurden auch alle Briefköpfe, Schilder, Bezeichnungen und so weiter geändert, aber das ist dann doch eine längere Geschichte.....



War aber sinnvoll. Dieser irreführende Name hat die Agrarlobby doch immer total durcheinandergebracht, jetzt sind die Prioritäten endlich richtig wiedergegeben.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgedreht würde es stimmen, so rum nicht


Der Satz ist absolut richtig, Rentner sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit der 60+-Gruppe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du bei ner Partei, die vorwiegend von älteren gewählt wird, ne Grenze angeben, ober halb von der sie einen größeren Anteil, als ihr Gesamt/Durchschnittsergebniss haben. Aber wenn sie selbst am äußerten Ende dieser Verteilung nur 8% über ihrem Schnitt liegen, dann werden sie unter dieser Grenze nicht auf nahe null absinken, sondern immer noch eine sehr große Wählerschaft haben.
> Die Union wird keineswegs nur von Alten gewählt, sondern nur etwas mehr von älteren. Das ist definitiv kein Problem, dass sich in politischen Zeitraum auf biologischem Wege lösen wird.


Das sie von diesen nicht gewählt wurden habe ich auch nie behauptet. Das Ergebnis läge aber irgendwo im Bereich der SPD, würde man die Wähler über 60 abziehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgedreht würde es stimmen, so rum nicht


Meine Tante ist weit von 60 entfernt und Rentner(in)...

Hat also nicht zwangsläufig was mit dem Alter zu tun.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andererseits muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum so viele Anwälte im Bundestag hocken, die müssen ja Zeit ohne Ende haben.
> Warum sitzen nicht mehr Frisörinnen, Kindergärtnerinnen oder Floristinnen im Bundestag?



Weil  Frisörinnen, Kindergärtnerinnen oder Floristinnen die Fachkompetenz fehlt. Ist irgendwie logisch, dass die Gesetzgebende Gewalt von Leuten besetzt wird, deren Beruf ausschließlich damit zu tun hat.

Was die moralische Seite des Berufs angeht, kennt ja jeder den Anteil bei den Anwälten. Sie haben keine...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil Frisörinnen, Kindergärtnerinnen oder Floristinnen die Fachkompetenz fehlt. Ist irgendwie logisch, dass die Gesetzgebende Gewalt von Leuten besetzt wird, deren Beruf ausschließlich damit zu tun hat.


 
Es stellt sich die Frage, ob andere Berufsgruppen nicht auch für den Bundestag geeignet sind.
Was ist mit den Lehrern, Ingenieuren oder Top Manager ()?
Als Anwalt hat man halt den Vorteil, dass man einen anderen Anwalt als Partner in seine Kanzeil holen kann und dann Zeit hat für den Bundestag, bzw. für Sitze in Ausschüssen. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was die moralische Seite des Berufs angeht, kennt ja jeder den Anteil bei den Anwälten. Sie haben keine...


 
Anwälte sind echt Menschen? 
Ich dachte, dass das eine eigene Spezies wäre.


----------



## DOTL (10. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es stellt sich die Frage, ob andere Berufsgruppen nicht auch für den Bundestag geeignet sind.
> Was ist mit den Lehrern, Ingenieuren oder Top Manager ()?


 
Ich habe grad gegoogelt.

gute 24% der Bundestagsabgeordneten sind Juristen
12,6 % (77) sind Lehrer (Haupt-, Realschule und Gymnasien)
6,2% (38) sind diplomierte VWLer bzw. BWLer
4,6% respektive 28 sind Politologen
3,3% sind Ingenieure
2,1% sind Ärzte (Tierärzte, Allgemeinmediziner...)
1,6% sind Soziologen

1 Abgeodneter ist Lokomotivführer
Einer ist Pharmaberater
1 Goldschmied
1 Frisör
1 Müller
1 Maurer

Deutscher Bundestag: Grundberufe nach Berufsklassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2009)

Und da wundert man sich, wieso das mit Klima- und Umweltschutz nichts wird 
(wobei die aktuellen Aktionen einen auch vermuten lassen, dass die XWLer aus der Kategorie sind, die in der Wirtschaft keiner wollte)


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (11. Juni 2009)

Das Wohl größte Problem junger Menschen bei Wahlen ist wohl die Unentschlossenheit, welche Partei man wählen soll. Kaum einer von ihnen kennt das genaue Programm aller Patein. Ich meine: Wer liest sich schon 30-seitige Wahlprogramme durch und vergleicht sie dann mit denen von anderen zig Partein? Erst langjährige Erfahrung über die Taten der Abgeordneten verhelfen zu Entscheidungen - etwas, was ihnen fehlt.

Eine Abhilfe schafft hier der Wahl-o-mat.
Wahl-O-Mat zur Europawahl 2009

Anhand objektiver Kriterien, die von allen Partein individuell beantwortet wurden, zeigt er nach einem Fragebogen an, welche Partei am ehesten die eigenen Ansichten deckt.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Eine Abhilfe schafft hier der Wahl-o-mat.
> Wahl-O-Mat zur Europawahl 2009
> 
> Anhand objektiver Kriterien, die von allen Partein individuell beantwortet wurden, zeigt er nach einem Fragebogen an, welche Partei am ehesten die eigenen Ansichten deckt.



Ganz vertrauen sollte man dem aber auch nicht, sonst hätte ich die DVU wählen dürfen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (11. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ganz vertrauen sollte man dem aber auch nicht, sonst hätte ich die DVU wählen dürfen.



Ok, Voraussetzung ist natürlich keine zu rechte oder zu linke Partei zu wählen, selbst wenn sich viele Ansichten, wie z.B. bei dir und der DVU (natürlich nicht die nationalistische Grundidee!), decken.

Jedenfalls bestätigte mir der Wahl-o-mat korrekt meine Wahl (ich sags mal: "die Linke") und auch den Gegensatz (CDU).

(Ergebnis ist auch im Anhang)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Also hier hat es das Ding bestenfalls geschafft, die fünf großen Parteien zuzuordnen.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass gerade die kleineren Parteien viele der ""objektiven"" Kriterien eben nicht beantwortet haben und beim Rest sorgt die Auswahl der Kriterien für weitere Ungleichgewichte.


----------



## Nuklon (11. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ganz vertrauen sollte man dem aber auch nicht, sonst hätte ich die DVU wählen dürfen.



Jup gerade bei der Piratenpartei passt der Automat gar nicht, da die meisten Fragen halt nur nach bestem Gewissen beantwortet wurden und gar nicht zum eigentlichen Programm zählen.
Ich sollte übrigens "Die Frauen" gefolgt von der "RPP" (Rentenerpartei) wählen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (11. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Jup gerade bei der Piratenpartei passt der Automat gar nicht, da die meisten Fragen halt nur nach bestem Gewissen beantwortet wurden und gar nicht zum eigentlichen Programm zählen.



Quatsch, jeder Antwort liegt eine Begründung eines Mitglied der Partei bei. Wenn es vom Programm abweicht, zeigt das nur die tatsächliche politische Richtung.


----------



## Nuklon (11. Juni 2009)

Okay fragen wir was offentsichtliches: Die Tierschutzpartei bekommt die Frage was sie für das "Immigrantenproblem nach Europa" tun möchte.
Natürlich wird sie um bei dem wahl-o-mat dabei zu sein diese Frage beantworten, aber in der Sache könnte es dieser Partei relativ egal sein, was für eine Postion sie da bezieht. 
Dies ist aber auch einer der Gründe warum Themenparteien zwangsläufig sehr in die Breite gehen mit ihren Forderungen, weil halt jeder was von ihnen zu jedem Thema hören möchte.
Um auf das Thema Piratenpartei und Richtung zu sehen: Glaubst du, wenn du innerhalb von ein paar Tagen diese Fragen ausfüllen sollst, Rücksprache mit alle Mitgliedern zu diesem Thema nehmen kannst zu dem du eigentlich noch gar nichts festes Ausdiskutiertes hast.
Es sehen wir doch an der CDU und ihrer Meinung von Internetfreiheit, wenn einfach nicht genug Zeit war um darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## DOTL (15. Juni 2009)

Neben dem Spiegel hat nun auch die Wirtschaftswoche die Piratenpartei aufgegriffen:
Topraks Technik Talk: Acht Grnde fr die Piratenpartei - WirtschaftsWoche


----------



## NGamers (17. Juni 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Neben dem Spiegel hat nun auch die Wirtschaftswoche die Piratenpartei aufgegriffen:
> Topraks Technik Talk: Acht Grnde fr die Piratenpartei - WirtschaftsWoche



Wobei das einer der umfangreichsten und wohl am besten recherchierten Artikel ist, der über die PP geschrieben wurde.
Kein "5 Zeiler", der eigentlich nur auf einer halbwahren Aussage aufbaut. Der hat sich zumindest intensiver mit den einzelnen Kernthemen beschäftigt. Daumen hoch!


----------



## -NTB- (17. Juni 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Das Wohl größte Problem junger Menschen bei Wahlen ist wohl die Unentschlossenheit, welche Partei man wählen soll. Kaum einer von ihnen kennt das genaue Programm aller Patein. Ich meine: Wer liest sich schon 30-seitige Wahlprogramme durch und vergleicht sie dann mit denen von anderen zig Partein? Erst langjährige Erfahrung über die Taten der Abgeordneten verhelfen zu Entscheidungen - etwas, was ihnen fehlt.





Soweit hast Recht, ist tatsächlich so....Aber: Welche Partei/Politiker hält und setzt auch wirklich um was sie/er sagt!! Keine(r)!!!
Also kein Wunder wenn keiner Bock auf politik hat und nicht wählen geht, warum auch!!


----------

